# Please check my hardware list for my first PC build!



## TreeHobo7

First of all, thanks for even viewing this thread, second of all I need to make absolutely sure that this hardware list is compatible. I also will be installing Ubuntu for the first time, any tips?
*AMD FX-8350 Black Edition Vishera 8-Core 4.0 GHz (4.2 GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W FD8350FRHKBOX Desktop Processor*

*EVGA 02G-P4-3757-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 FTW w/ ACX Cooling Video Card
*
*GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 2.0) AM3+/AM3 AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

PNY Anarchy 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MD8GSD316009AB

Thermaltake V3 Black Edition VL80001W2Z Black SECC / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

EVGA 100-W1-0430-KR 430W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Continuous Power Supply Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - CPU Cooler with 120 mm PWM Fan

*
 Sorry for the text format, got it from newegg. Again, thanks for any help or tips!


----------



## Darren

It's compatible but you'd be foolish to get an AMD build right now. The AM3+ socket is way out of date by this point and their new processors are coming out later this year. I'd suggest going with an Intel based build so you have some upgradeability or if you're deadset on AMD for some reason just wait a little while. Do you have a specific budget?


----------



## TreeHobo7

My budget is around $500, hence the choice of AMD, as I have heard you can get cheap processors that work great for the price.


----------



## beers

I remember buying an 8350, in 2012.

If you live near a Microcenter they have some cheap combos.  Are you set on building ASAP or could wait a month or two?  You'd get a lot more for your money via 1151 or AM4


----------



## TreeHobo7

I have never built a PC and am therefore restless lol.

I could wait a month or 2, but I would like to have something better for around the same price.

Intel is pricey, and like I said, I have around $500 budget.


----------



## spirit

Could look for a used Intel CPU/board and that will be better than the 8350.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> I have never built a PC and *am therefore restless* lol.
> 
> I could wait a month or 2, but I would like to have something better for around the same price.
> 
> Intel is pricey, and like I said, I have around $500 budget.



Being 'restless' and making a hasty decision when it comes to computers is one of the dumbest moves you can make. You might as well use that money to light your campfire.

I understand being on a budget, and working within it, but I would highly advise against jumping into an 'old' outdated system now. Wait a bit longer and there will be new stuff available, and deals to be had on other things.


----------



## skmore

My choice is the Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3


----------



## Laquer Head

skmore said:


> My choice is the Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3



No.... just NO!


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> Being 'restless' and making a hasty decision when it comes to computers is one of the dumbest moves you can make. You might as well use that money to light your campfire.
> 
> I understand being on a budget, and working within it, but I would highly advise against jumping into an 'old' outdated system now. Wait a bit longer and there will be new stuff available, and deals to be had on other things.



I know I know lol! How long do you think I will have to wait? and can I get something the *around* the price, that is better? And whats wrong with the Asus p8z68? (computer noob here


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> I know I know lol! How long do you think I will have to wait? and can I get something the *around* the price, that is better? And whats wrong with the Asus p8z68? (computer noob here



I'm not 100% sure on the prices, but when it comes to PC parts you don't want to be going backwards...even on a budget.

The P8Z68 was a decent board but that socket and chipset are ancient now..5 years at least..and it would be foolish to spend money on that platform in 2016.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> I'm not 100% sure on the prices, but when it comes to PC parts you don't want to be going backwards...even on a budget.
> 
> The P8Z68 was a decent board but that socket and chipset are ancient now..5 years at least..and it would be foolish to spend money on that platform in 2016.


Aaahh, thanks man!



spirit said:


> Could look for a used Intel CPU/board and that will be better than the 8350.


Can you recommend any good used PC part stores online?

So I revised my build to put a i5 in there, so please check this as well. Thanks!




Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
$219.99 Buy
CPU Cooler 


Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
$24.89 Buy
Motherboard 


Gigabyte GA-H110M-A Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard
$45.99 Buy
Memory 


Crucial 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
$26.99 Buy
Storage 


Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
$47.49 Buy
Video Card 


EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card
$93.99 Buy
Case 


Thermaltake VL80001W2Z ATX Mid Tower Case
$22.99 Buy
Power Supply 


Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## Darren

TreeHobo7 said:


> Can you recommend any good used PC part stores online?


Amazon.com or Newegg.com if you're in the US.

What kind of games you looking at? The 750 TI is alright, but you'll probably want to upgrade it fairly soon if you're planning to game very heavily. I'd up the power supply to at least a 500, preferably 600 watt, unit so you have some overhead.


----------



## TreeHobo7

=


Darren said:


> Amazon.com or Newegg.com if you're in the US.
> 
> What kind of games you looking at? The 750 TI is alright, but you'll probably want to upgrade it fairly soon if you're planning to game very heavily. I'd up the power supply to at least a 500, preferably 600 watt, unit so you have some overhead.



Not super demanding games, I actually don't know exactly what game range I am looking at, right now in my steam library I have The Bureau: Xcom declassified, maybe max out war thunder, I also wan't planetside 2 to run smooth. And is there a processor that is cheaper but at least a little better that the i5?


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> =
> 
> 
> Not super demanding games, I actually don't know exactly what game range I am looking at, right now in my steam library I have The Bureau: Xcom declassified, maybe max out war thunder, I also wan't planetside 2 to run smooth. And is there a processor that is cheaper but at least a little better that the i5?



If you dont plan to overclock go for a regular non-K i5


----------



## TreeHobo7

Hey! to everyone who has been helping me! My budget has been raised drastically! Yay! I am still going to need help making sure everything is compatible, you guys are great! And what is the deal with the i5 6600k? Should I go for it?


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Hey! to everyone who has been helping me! My budget has been raised drastically! Yay! I am still going to need help making sure everything is compatible, you guys are great!



What is our budget? and is it in US$, CAD$...etc?


----------



## spirit

Get something better than the GTX 750 Ti. How much do you have to spend?


----------



## TreeHobo7

Around $1000 US

I was thinking about getting the GTX 950 TI.


----------



## spirit

With $1000 I'd maybe try and aim for the GTX 960 or see if you can afford the new $200 Radeon RX 480 which is due to come out soon. That's going to be one hell of a card for the money!


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> I was thinking about getting the GTX 950 TI.



I wouldn't bother.

Your gonna want something with minimum 4GB and given that the 10-series Nvidia are trickling out to market now, all 9 series will be dropping in price and eventually be phased out as stock disappears.

The GTX1070 and GTX1080 are Nvidias top dogs and a new line from AMD will be hitting the market on the 27th

EDIT:

As for the rest, with a good budget like that, you can assemble a pretty slick i5 Intel Z170 setup, with 16GB DDR4 ram, SSD, and top end graphics


----------



## TreeHobo7

Thanks

I also have the dilemma, windows 7 or windows 10?


----------



## johnb35

Windows 10 hands down


----------



## TreeHobo7

johnb35 said:


> Windows 10 hands down


OK thanks


----------



## zRetire

I would go for Windows 7 but you should go for Windows 10. I love Windows 7 but it is a pain to keep the Windows 10 update off of the PC.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> I also have the dilemma, windows 7 or windows 10?



No Dilemma... hands down ..10


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> I wouldn't bother.
> 
> Your gonna want something with minimum 4GB and given that the 10-series Nvidia are trickling out to market now, all 9 series will be dropping in price and eventually be phased out as stock disappears.
> 
> The GTX1070 and GTX1080 are Nvidias top dogs and a new line from AMD will be hitting the market on the 27th
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> As for the rest, with a good budget like that, you can assemble a pretty slick i5 Intel Z170 setup, with 16GB DDR4 ram, SSD, and top end graphics


Games like the Witcher 3 and GTA V recommend graphics cards like the GTX 770, and even the 660. Isn't waiting for the GTX 10 series a bit overkill?


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> So wait until the 27th, and then see what I want?



Well, thats ultimately up to you. If AMD release is anything like Nvidia, don't expect a card to be on store shelves on the 27th, but there is no denying the fact that AMD have aggressively priced their RX480... it really seems like a steal, and even though I'm an Nvidia guy, on a budget build,...the AMD offering is a no brainer!


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> Well, thats ultimately up to you. If AMD release is anything like Nvidia, don't expect a card to be on store shelves on the 27th, but there is no denying the fact that AMD have aggressively priced their RX480... it really seems like a steal, and even though I'm an Nvidia guy, on a budget build,...the AMD offering is a no brainer!


Sorry I edited the question lol.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Games like the Witcher 3 and GTA V recommend graphics cards like the GTX 770, and even the 660. Isn't waiting for the GTX 10 series a bit overkill?



Right now, due to me donating my video card to a deserving person, I'm running a 750Ti on the backup PC and also a 970M on the laptop, both run GTAV well, 40-50 fps, but most settings at default.

Witcher3 looked like trash on the 750Ti, but on the 970M played very well- albeit at minimum settings.

I'd recommend you wait on the RX480 from AMD or if you cant stomach the 10 series Nvidia prices, look at a 960 or 970 on sale.. Even the 980 and 980Ti are on sale at a few locales here (southern Ontario, Canada) so I'm sure US resellers are offering similar deals, but at US prices..

I wouldnt say the 1080 is overkill for a new build, as it will carry you through for a long, long time..your literally getting on at the ground floor with the 10 series cause they just launched a few weeks ago (May 27 and June 10) for the 1080 and 1070 respectively.


----------



## Intel_man

Depending on what resolution you play, a GTX 1080 might be needed. But for most people, the RX 480 for US$200 MSRP is pretty damn impressive. The GTX 1070 seems like the king for 1440p gaming right now without costing you a left kidney like the GTX 1080 is right now.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> Depending on what resolution you play, a GTX 1080 might be needed. But for most people, the RX 480 for US$200 MSRP is pretty damn impressive. The GTX 1070 seems like the king for 1440p gaming right now without costing you a left kidney like the GTX 1080 is right now.


I got a 1080p monitor picked out, which is why I think I am gonna wait for the RX 480


----------



## Darren

The RX 480 is the ideal card for you based off what you've described. You should be able to pretty much max out GTA V at 1080p with that card. I have an R9 390 and the 480 is supposed to be at least on par if not faster than the 390. I run GTA V at 1440p on mostly high/max settings at 45-60FPS. 1080p would be like butter for me. Just wait a few weeks.


----------



## Intel_man

I'd probably want to grab the 8GB version of the RX480 just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TreeHobo7

That's great.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I'd probably want to grab the 8GB version of the RX480 just to be on the safe side.



Agreed. But if the 4GB is the only thing you can afford then it's still a solid choice. I haven't closely monitored my VRAM usage but I don't think I ever really eclipse 4GB of usage on my 390 at 1440p... yet.

Also I'm fairly certain my 45FPS dips in GTA V are from my 8320. Wish I had an Intel chip to see how it actually would perform without a bottleneck.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Darren said:


> Agreed. But if the 4GB is the only thing you can afford then it's still a solid choice. I haven't closely monitored my VRAM usage but I don't think I ever really eclipse 4GB of usage on my 390 at 1440p... yet.
> 
> Also I'm fairly certain my 45FPS dips in GTA V are from my 8320. Wish I had an Intel chip to see how it actually would perform without a bottleneck.


You think the i5-4460 will do well in conjunction with the RX 480


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Agreed. But if the 4GB is the only thing you can afford then it's still a solid choice. I haven't closely monitored my VRAM usage but I don't think I ever really eclipse 4GB of usage on my 390 at 1440p... yet.
> 
> Also I'm fairly certain my 45FPS dips in GTA V are from my 8320. Wish I had an Intel chip to see how it actually would perform without a bottleneck.


Does AMD have an equivalent to nvidia's DSR? The extra vram would be very handy with that.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Does AMD have an equivalent to nvidia's DSR? The extra vram would be very handy with that.


Yes. VSR. Virtual Super Resolution. Never used it though.


----------



## Intel_man

Then, the extra VRAM would be very useful.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> Then, the extra VRAM would be very useful.


Nice. But will VRAM work with Intel CPU and an AMD GPU?


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Nice. But will VRAM work with Intel CPU and an AMD GPU?



VRAM just refers to video memory. Like when we talk about a 4GB card or 8GB card that is just the amount of video memory on a particular card.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> VRAM just refers to video memory. Like when we talk about a 4GB card or 8GB card that is just the amount of video memory on a particular card.


Oh ok.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Oh ok.



Not to be confused with, say, DDR4 RAM (system memory) the chips that plug into the motherboard.


----------



## TreeHobo7

I am getting the RX 480 as the GPU.




Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
$169.99 $169.99 SuperBiiz Buy
CPU Cooler 


Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
$34.89 -$10.00 $24.89 OutletPC Buy
$10.00 mail-in rebate
Motherboard 


MSI Z97 PC MATE ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
http://pcpartpicker.com/mr/outletpc/gxDwrH
Memory 


Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
http://pcpartpicker.com/mr/superbiiz/CtV48d
Storage 


Corsair Force LE 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive




Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Power Supply 


Corsair CXM 650W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Case Fan 


Cooler Master SickleFlow 69.7 CFM 120mm Fan
$8.34 -$5

Monitor 


AOC E2425SWD 24.0" 60Hz Monitor

The case will probably be a corsair, any suggestions?


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> The case will probably be a corsair, any suggestions?



Corsair, NZXT, Phanteks are all excellent case options.

You need tolook at a different CPU, that i5 is over 2 years old and 4th gen,, we are well into the 6th gen now.. 

I'd look at a Skylake build mobo/cpu cost a bit more, but better going forward in my eyes


----------



## spirit

i5 6xxx chip with DDR4 RAM and a Z170 Socket 1151 board is what you want.

Corsair make good cases. If you want us to recommend a specific one then it depends on your budget and the style you like. It's hard to go wrong with Corsair, they're all good.


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> i5 6xxx chip with DDR4 RAM and a Z170 Socket 1151 board is what you want.
> 
> Corsair make good cases. If you want us to recommend a specific one then it depends on your budget and the style you like. It's hard to go wrong with Corsair, they're all good.



Agree with all this.

There are a ton of boards from Asus, MSI, Gigabyte on the Z170 chip, and pared with a nice i5..your ready to rock

Cases are definitely a personally taste kinda thing, I use a Corsair 230T currently, its an excellent case, not overly big, and build solid as hell..its $90 in Canada so probably $10 in america...LOL


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> Corsair, NZXT, Phanteks are all excellent case options.
> 
> You need tolook at a different CPU, that i5 is over 2 years old and 4th gen,, we are well into the 6th gen now..
> 
> I'd look at a Skylake build mobo/cpu cost a bit more, but better going forward in my eyes


alright.



spirit said:


> i5 6xxx chip with DDR4 RAM and a Z170 Socket 1151 board is what you want.
> 
> Corsair make good cases. If you want us to recommend a specific one then it depends on your budget and the style you like. It's hard to go wrong with Corsair, they're all good.


I don't want to spend more than 70 bucks on a case.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> alright.



If you dont require a DVD/BluRay drive, I'd look at the Phanteks P400, they were on sale at Newegg.ca just yesterday at $74



TreeHobo7 said:


> I don't want to spend more than 70 bucks on a case.



You totally don't need to, there are literally hundreds of cases available sub-$80 usd


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> If you dont require a DVD/BluRay drive, I'd look at the Phanteks P400, they were on sale at Newegg.ca just yesterday at $74


Ok. That is great! I have a laptop that will be my main media driver with a few indie games for on the go.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Ok. That is great! I have a laptop that will be my main media driver with a few indie games for on the go.



yeah, and there is nothing stopping you from purchasing a cheap external usb dvd player if you need it down the road.. My next build will definitely be a solid front, no need for drive bays anymore, pretty much no need for HDD either as I'll be going M.2 right on the motherboard


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> yeah, and there is nothing stopping you from purchasing a cheap external usb dvd player if you need it down the road.. My next build will definitely be a solid front, no need for drive bays anymore, pretty much no need for HDD either as I'll be going M.2 right on the motherboard


We live in the future lol.


----------



## Intel_man

What's your total budget? Rather than giving piece meal suggestions on individual parts and not knowing how much you want to spend on a computer, you're probably better off giving a budget and then letting people here do their magic.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> What's your total budget? Rather than giving piece meal suggestions on individual parts and not knowing how much you want to spend on a computer, you're probably better off giving a budget and then letting people here do their magic.



He has a $1000 usd budget. I'm on Newegg.com right now making a sample build, do the same to give him ideas!


----------



## spirit

TreeHobo7 said:


> I don't want to spend more than 70 bucks on a case.


Then don't. Get a sub $70 Corsair one. 200R or 300R or one of their SPEC ones would be ideal. 



Laquer Head said:


> If you dont require a DVD/BluRay drive, I'd look at the Phanteks P400, they were on sale at Newegg.ca just yesterday at $74


My NZXT H440 doesn't have any optical drive bays. I put my Blu-ray RW drive in an external USB enclosure. The enclosure cost more than the drive now costs to buy and has been no end of trouble. If you have it plugged in via eSATA movies are choppy in PowerDVD, if you have it plugged in via USB it won't burn any kind of disc (CD, DVD or Blu-ray). It's very annoying. If you buy a case that doesn't have the 5.25" bays I'd fall back on what you suggested and instead of getting an enclosure for an existing drive just buy a drive that's already external if you require an optical drive. I'm tempted to buy one eventually but it's not the top of my priorities given that I rarely use the drive or burn discs anymore.


----------



## TreeHobo7

spirit said:


> Then don't. Get a sub $70 Corsair one. 200R or 300R or one of their SPEC ones would be ideal.
> 
> 
> My NZXT H440 doesn't have any optical drive bays. I put my Blu-ray RW drive in an external USB enclosure. The enclosure cost more than the drive now costs to buy and has been no end of trouble. If you have it plugged in via eSATA movies are choppy in PowerDVD, if you have it plugged in via USB it won't burn any kind of disc (CD, DVD or Blu-ray). It's very annoying. If you buy a case that doesn't have the 5.25" bays I'd fall back on what you suggested and instead of getting an enclosure for an existing drive just buy a drive that's already external if you require an optical drive. I'm tempted to buy one eventually but it's not the top of my priorities given that I rarely use the drive or burn discs anymore.


I have a laptop with a disc drive just in case too.



Laquer Head said:


> He has a $1000 usd budget. I'm on Newegg.com right now making a sample build, do the same to give him ideas!


You guys are great, thank gods for internet!


----------



## spirit

TreeHobo7 said:


> You guys are great, thank gods for internet!


I trust Laquer Head will spec a good build for you. Let's see what he comes back with.


----------



## TreeHobo7

spirit said:


> I trust Laquer Head will spec a good build for you. Let's see what he comes back with.


 Ok!


----------



## Intel_man

Boom!

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/4ZMsYr


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> I trust Laquer Head will spec a good build for you. Let's see what he comes back with.


Oh great...pressure is on..

Well here is a basic idea, obviously open to changes and we still need a GPU (RX480) to factor in..plus might be even further rebates/discounts.....but here is an idea under $700usd (minus a GPU..add $200+)


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> Boom!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/4ZMsYr


Bloody Hell that's a good build! $1006 and an it has an i5 and the new RX 480, a WD Black, an 850 Evo and aftermarket cooling - that's awesome!


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> Bloody Hell that's a good build! $1006 and an it has an i5 and the new RX 480, a WD Black, an 850 Evo and aftermarket cooling - that's awesome!



Friggin USA prices.. pisses me off!!@

These builds are depending if he needs/wants the K-series, but nice getting the AIO in there too


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> Boom!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/4ZMsYr


was thinking on doing the 6500k, save some money for a monitor. And I am not at all familiar with water cooling.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> was thinking on doing the 6500k, save some money for a monitor. And I am not at all familiar with water cooling.



The cooler @Intel_man picked is perfect..no maintenance needed,,,install and go, as its a closed loop (AIO all in one)

Do you plan to do overclocking...if not, the K-series are not necessary and you could stick to a 6400/6500M


----------



## Intel_man

The centre of attention part of the build should be how I somehow fit the RMx 650W in there. That's a very good PSU. Perhaps a bit overkill. lol

Overclocking ftw! It's not even hard nowadays to overclocking. Bumping the multiplier by 2 is probably going to boost that thing to 4.0ghz anyways and should be fine under stock voltage.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> The centre of attention part of the build should be how I somehow fit the RMx 650W in there. That's a very good PSU. Perhaps a bit overkill. lol
> 
> Overclocking ftw! It's not even hard nowadays to overclocking. Bumping the multiplier by 2 is probably going to boost that thing to 4.0ghz anyways and should be fine under stock voltage.



I actually have a RM 650X power supply in the second rig and its a sweet ass PSU... full modular FTW


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> The cooler @Intel_man picked is perfect..no maintenance needed,,,install and go, as its a closed loop (AIO all in one)
> 
> Do you plan to do overclocking...if not, the K-series are not necessary and you could stick to a 6400/6500M


I like your list a bit better, probably add a 1TB hdd, still have some wiggle room for a 100$ monitor, and I can pick up a keyboard for free, probably upgrade to blue switches later.

I also am a bit scared about overclocking


----------



## Intel_man

If you think I was done... guess again.

Boom shackalaka! i7 6700k if you grab a cheaper case and drop the 1TB harddrive.

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/V6JK8K


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> If you think I was done... guess again.
> 
> Boom shackalaka!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/V6JK8K


Lol 



Intel_man said:


> If you think I was done... guess again.
> 
> Boom shackalaka! i7 6700k if you grab a cheaper case and drop the 1TB harddrive.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/V6JK8K


ooooohhh that is beautiful! I think I will go with a HDD 1TB drop a some money for SSD later, and go with cheaper case, save some money for a monitor that is at least 1080p.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> I also am a bit scared about overclocking



No need to be scared, its so easy these days compared to the ordeals we had to go through in generations past..but if you think its overkill and dont want to overclock, a non-K CPU will be just fine and save a few dollars.



Intel_man said:


> If you think I was done... guess again.
> 
> Boom shackalaka! i7 6700k if you grab a cheaper case and drop the 1TB harddrive.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/V6JK8K



i7 is def. overkill for him!! LOL


----------



## Intel_man

Overkill is best kill.

A $1000 build with an i7 6700k... can't get better than that.


@The VCR King, see!! you could be more than halfway to that build by now...


----------



## Laquer Head

The bottom line here, is for 900-1000 bones you can get a pretty badass machine!



Intel_man said:


> Overkill is best kill.
> 
> A $1000 build with an i7 6700k... can't get better than that.
> 
> 
> @The VCR King, see!! you could be more than halfway to that build by now...



LOL...


----------



## TreeHobo7

Is there anything cheaper I can overclock in the 7 series?


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Is there anything cheaper I can overclock in the 7 series?



No, if you want a K-series, but want to go cheaper...your looking at the i5 6600K (which is a dope ass cpu)


----------



## Intel_man

Between the 6600k and the 6700k, if you can afford to go to the 6700k, I'd get the 6700k 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> No, if you want a K-series, but want to go cheaper...your looking at the i5 6600K (which is a dope ass cpu)


That's what I am going with then, the i7 is just..... to much. What are some cheap 1080p monitors?


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Between the 6600k and the 6700k, if you can afford to go to the 6700k, I'd get the 6700k 10 out of 10 times.



See I totally wouldn't... I firmly stand by the i5 man, its a good price, overclocks well, and just is a better buy, unless you are a hardcore gamer and need the i7...which I dont think is necessary in this case!



TreeHobo7 said:


> That's what I am going with then, the i7 is just..... to much. What are some cheap 1080p monitors?



Oh man, there are literally hundreds of 1080p monitors! I'd look at Asus personally, and then depends on the size you like..24-28" is the usual size for most people.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> See I totally wouldn't... I firmly stand by the i5 man, its a good price, overclocks well, and just is a better buy, unless you are a hardcore gamer and need the i7...which I dont think is necessary in this case!


the i5 can run some higher end games? (that seems like a question everyone asks lol)


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> See I totally wouldn't... I firmly stand by the i5 man, its a good price, overclocks well, and just is a better buy, unless you are a hardcore gamer and need the i7...which I dont think is necessary in this case!


It's all about the long run man. That i7 6700k is about as bulletproof as you can get for the next 5 years.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> the i5 can run some higher end games? (that seems like a question everyone asks lol)



i5 with a good GPU yes!! 



Intel_man said:


> It's all about the long run man. That i7 6700k is about as bulletproof as you can get for the next 5 years.



I hear yah, but in this scenario, I think he wants to be more conscious of overall budget/value. Plus hes gonna need to add in a monitor and might be a few things hes adds like fans or a sound card, for example


----------



## TreeHobo7

I have this headset: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/corsair-gaming-h2100-wireless-dolby-7-1-gaming-headset
will I still need a sound card?


----------



## Intel_man

I wouldn't bother wasting money on fans just to look cool. Function over form with his budget. 

Personally, I'd get this monitor. It's at $139, which is around $40 more expensive than the AOC one but you get more options to connect to it and is VESA mount compatible for when you want to get a monitor mount that clamps onto desks and free up desk space underneath. 

https://www.amazon.com/BenQ-GL2460HM-24-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00IKDFL4O?ie=UTF8&tag=pcpapi-20

If you want to get that, I won't blame ya for dropping to the i5 6600k because that's a pretty good monitor. That and because the 6600k is still a pretty dope ass processor... just not as bulletproof as the 6700k. 



TreeHobo7 said:


> I have this headset: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/corsair-gaming-h2100-wireless-dolby-7-1-gaming-headset
> will I still need a sound card?


No, that thing's usb connected.


----------



## TreeHobo7

And the i5 6600k is out of stock on newegg, and I hate ordering parts for one thing from different sites.

This is where I am at:
*Newegg Standard Shipping Service 

*
*Phanteks Eclipse Series PH-EC416P_BK Satin Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Case*

*



WD Blue 1TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD10EZEX - OEM*
*


ASUS VS228T-P Black 21.5" 5ms Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor



Rosewill RTK-002 Anti-Static Wrist Strap




MSI Z170A SLI Plus LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel Motherboard




be quiet! PURE ROCK CPU Cooler - 150W TDP



Corsair Force LE 2.5" 240GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) CSSD-F240GBLEB

*


----------



## Intel_man

It says in stock for me.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> And the i5 6600k is out of stock on newegg, and I hate ordering parts for one thing from different sites.



Says In Stock to me??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9117561&cm_re=i5_6600k-_-19-117-561-_-Product


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> Says In Stock to me??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9117561&cm_re=i5_6600k-_-19-117-561-_-Product


I was looking at another CPU lol


----------



## Laquer Head

If your deciding against a AIO liquid cooler... I'd go with this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099&cm_re=evo_212-_-35-103-099-_-Product



TreeHobo7 said:


> I was looking at another CPU lol



minus 50 points!


----------



## TreeHobo7

OK

So has AMD said how much the 480 will be?


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> So has AMD said how much the 480 will be?



$199 is what has been claimed, @Intel_man seems to have it added in pcpartpicker for $249

I'd imagine it will be around that range!


----------



## Intel_man

$199 for 4G version, $249 for 8G from the articles I've been reading.


For the time being, you'll probably have to just run your computer off of the Intel Integrated Graphics. I'll let @Laquer Head tell you all about how amazing it is.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Thinking about getting an SSD later.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> $199 for 4G version, $249 for 8G from the articles I've been reading.
> 
> 
> For the time being, you'll probably have to just run your computer off of the* Intel Integrated Graphics. I'll let @Laquer Head tell you all about how amazing it is.*



I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!


----------



## Intel_man

TreeHobo7 said:


> Thinking about getting an SSD later.


If you're going to save the SSD for later...


buy one of these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147466&cm_re=950_pro-_-20-147-466-_-Product


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Thinking about getting an SSD later.



One thing we didnt talk about was the OS. You will need to get Windows 10 licence, and I assume your gonna be putting Windows on the SSD, so make sure you get those at same time or you'll be looking at a box of pretty parts!! 



Intel_man said:


> If you're going to save the SSD for later...
> 
> 
> buy one of these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147466&cm_re=950_pro-_-20-147-466-_-Product



Absolute agree, if you can make room for an M.2 then its def. what you should do over the sata3 SSD. Those Samsung M.2 absolutely decimate any SATA3 drive


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> If you're going to save the SSD for later...
> 
> 
> buy one of these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147466&cm_re=950_pro-_-20-147-466-_-Product


Will 120GB be fine for office and windows 10? (I already have office) And what is a samsung 950??? Is it RAM?


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!


BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 








TreeHobo7 said:


> Will 120GB be fine for office and windows 10? (I already have office) And what is a samsung 950??? Is it RAM?


I wouldn't go with 120GB. That'll be very tight. 240-256GB is the minimum I'd go with nowadays. The Samsung 950 Pro is a harddrive. It's an absolute beast and will demolish any SSD that is connected to the SATA3 standard.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go with 120GB. That'll be very tight. 240-256GB is the minimum I'd go with nowadays. The Samsung 950 Pro is a harddrive. It's an absolute beast and will demolish any SSD that is connected to the SATA3 standard.


but damn it's expensive!


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Will 120GB be fine for office and windows 10? (I already have office) And what is a samsung 950??? Is it RAM?



I'd recommend a 250GB for OS and programs, but technically a 120GB would work, but I like to have alot of space and not be restricted, bogging down SSD will kill performance!

The Samsung 950 he mentioned is a type of SSD called an M.2 its a small form factor and runs using pcie lanes, rather than the sata3 connection.


----------



## TreeHobo7

I think I will stick with a 1TB HDD and then get a 240GB SSD later.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> but damn it's expensive!



It's true, but its not just a little fast...it's pretty much the fastest you can get...beats any and all previous SSD on sata3, and takes up no room...no cables..



TreeHobo7 said:


> I think I will stick with a 1TB HDD and then get a 240GB SSD later.



Remember though, windows needs to go on the SSD, so if you wait, you'll be waiting to install the operating system


----------



## Intel_man

He could install on the 1TB for now... then clone it onto the SSD whenever he gets one.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



Dang Jon Jones has really let himself go....



Intel_man said:


> He could install on the 1TB for now... then clone it onto the SSD whenever he gets one.



True, but kinda backwards..I wouldnt want to do it that way personally.


----------



## TreeHobo7

gonna go with a SSD and HDD now.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> gonna go with a SSD and HDD now.



and copy of windows


----------



## TreeHobo7

Seems like I got a PC build! Anything I should know before?


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Seems like I got a PC build! Anything I should know before?



We discussed alot of things, maybe before you commit, post the final list so a few of us can check it over and we can all be 100% sure its right for you!


----------



## TreeHobo7

Alright thanks! here is the list:



Phanteks Eclipse Series PH-EC416P_BK Satin Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Cas



WD Blue 1TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD10EZEX - OEM



ASUS VS228T-P Black 21.5" 5ms Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor



Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound AS5-3.5G - OE



Rosewill RTK-002 Anti-Static Wrist Strap




MSI Z170A SLI Plus LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel Motherboard




Intel Core i5-6600K 6M Skylake Quad-Core 3.5 GHz LGA 1151 91W BX80662I56600K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 530





Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - CPU Cooler with 120 mm PWM Fan




Corsair Force LE 2.5" 240GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) CSSD-F240GBLEB



​


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Alright thanks! here is the list:
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks Eclipse Series PH-EC416P_BK Satin Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Cas
> 
> 
> 
> WD Blue 1TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD10EZEX - OEM
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS VS228T-P Black 21.5" 5ms Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound AS5-3.5G - OE
> 
> 
> 
> Rosewill RTK-002 Anti-Static Wrist Strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Z170A SLI Plus LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5-6600K 6M Skylake Quad-Core 3.5 GHz LGA 1151 91W BX80662I56600K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - CPU Cooler with 120 mm PWM Fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Force LE 2.5" 240GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) CSSD-F240GBLEB
> 
> 
> 
> ​



You need RAM, PSU,


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> You need RAM, PSU,


Oh yeah duh!


----------



## Intel_man

You should really get that RMx 650W. It's a steal for the promo they're running right now.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> You should really get that RMx 650W. It's a steal for the promo they're running right now.



Also, a Samsung 850 evo is a better SSD in my eyes... if the pro version is on deal get it..


----------



## TreeHobo7

Thermaltake SMART Series SP-650PCBUS 650W ATX 12V 2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 8GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMK8GX4M1A2400C16


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Thermaltake SMART Series SP-650PCBUS 650W ATX 12V 2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 8GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMK8GX4M1A2400C16



You lost 8GB of RAM!! LOL

And I like the price on the PSU, but I'm unfamiliar with Thermaltakes quality and reliability in the PSU dept.. @Intel_man ? @johnb35 ? might know better


----------



## StrangleHold

No, on the power supply, the thing is made by HEC. In the same price range http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207038


----------



## TreeHobo7

StrangleHold said:


> No, on the power supply, the thing is made by HEC. In the same price range http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207038


Trying to stay as cheap as possible.


----------



## Intel_man

One thing you should never cheap out on is the PSU.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> One thing you should never cheap out on is the PSU.


Ok


----------



## TreeHobo7

Alright full new list:




Phanteks Eclipse Series PH-EC416P_BK Satin Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Case




WD Blue 1TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD10EZEX - OEM




ASUS VS228T-P Black 21.5" 5ms Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor




XFX XT Series P1-600B-XTFR 600W ATX12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply




Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound AS5-3.5G - OEM




Rosewill RTK-002 Anti-Static Wrist Strap




CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 8GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMK8GX4M1A2400C16




MSI Z170A SLI Plus LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel Motherboard




Intel Core i5-6600K 6M Skylake Quad-Core 3.5 GHz LGA 1151 91W BX80662I56600K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 530




Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - CPU Cooler with 120 mm PWM Fan




Corsair Force LE 2.5" 240GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) CSSD-F240GBLEB


----------



## TreeHobo7

Also the CPU has integrated graphics, will that change anything when I add the 480?


----------



## johnb35

No it won't.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Sweet. Actually I should say 'if' I add the 480.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Sweet. Actually I should say 'if' I add the 480.



If you want to game, that 'if' needs be sorted out.. LOL

Seriously onboard graphics are trash.. @Intel_man shut up


----------



## TreeHobo7

So what do you guys think of the list? (bottom of the 6th page)



Laquer Head said:


> If you want to game, that 'if' needs be sorted out.. LOL
> 
> Seriously onboard graphics are trash.. @Intel_man shut up


Well I might get a GTX 10 series, if the 480 doesn't work out.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> If you want to game, that 'if' needs be sorted out.. LOL
> 
> Seriously onboard graphics are trash.. @Intel_man shut up


See, I wouldn't know how amazing onboard graphics is because I don't have Intel integrated graphics. 



TreeHobo7 said:


> Well I might get a GTX 10 series, if the 480 doesn't work out.


The 1070 costs more than the RX480... by quite a lot relatively speaking. Not sure how good the rumoured 1060 is going to be like and how much it will cost.


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Well I might get a GTX 10 series, if the 480 doesn't work out.



$200 compared to $700 though..


----------



## Intel_man

$379 if he's talking about the 1070.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> $379 if he's talking about the 1070.


Yeah I might  go for something else, but crossing my fingers for a badass card from AMD


----------



## Laquer Head

TreeHobo7 said:


> Yeah I might  go for something else, but crossing my fingers for a badass card from AMD



Or keep watching the prices and the 980 and 980ti prices will plummet shortly as 10-series stock arrives on shelves


----------



## TreeHobo7

Laquer Head said:


> Or keep watching the prices and the 980 and 980ti prices will plummet shortly as 10-series stock arrives on shelves


Or that.



Laquer Head said:


> Or keep watching the prices and the 980 and 980ti prices will plummet shortly as 10-series stock arrives on shelves


Did you see my list??? Bottom of the 6th page


----------



## StrangleHold

The wrist strap is useless. Just touch the case before you start working on it every time. If your that paranoid, just strip the plastic off the ends of a wire. Twist one end to the case and twist the other end around your wrist


----------



## TreeHobo7

StrangleHold said:


> The wrist strap is useless. Just touch the case before you start working on it every time. If your that paranoid, just strip the plastic off the ends of a wire. Twist one end to the case and twist the other end around your wrist


lol ok.

Are there any cheaper SSDs than the corsair?

I am a cheapo so there will be a lot of these questions lol. Buuuut are there some 50 dollar cases that deliver (I don't want a disk drive)


----------



## Intel_man

Cheapo products don't give you performance or the durability that you'll want. If I were you, I'd be looking into getting a Samsung 850 Evo as a minimum for SSD's... and not trying to find the bottom of the barrel ssd's.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> Cheapo products don't give you performance or the durability that you'll want. If I were you, I'd be looking into getting a Samsung 850 Evo as a minimum for SSD's... and not trying to find the bottom of the barrel ssd's.


I saw somewhere that windows 10 compatibility on the CPU is bad??? That's not true is it?


----------



## Intel_man

Where did you see it?


----------



## TreeHobo7

Intel_man said:


> Where did you see it?


Tek syndicate forum: https://forum.teksyndicate.com/t/please-help-me/102948/36
Trying to get advice from as many people as possible, but that may bite me in the ass.


----------



## spirit

Honestly, I'm confused in this thread now - it seems like there's a lot of going backwards and forwards. I understand that by going to lots of different forums you'll maybe learn about things and see different people's views, but I think you are beginning to confuse yourself.

The build from Intel Man in the quote below is perfect. I don't know why you just don't order this? This is a solid build with a great CPU, aftermarket cooling, a nice power supply, 16GB RAM, a fast HDD, a great SSD and when it comes out, the RX 480 will be a great graphics card too. It's in your $1000 USD budget too which I believe is still the budget? 

If you need an OS and can't afford the $100 or so for Windows 10 then drop the Corsair cooling and get the OS instead. 



Intel_man said:


> Boom!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/4ZMsYr


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> Honestly, I'm confused in this thread now - it seems like there's a lot of going backwards and forwards. I understand that by going to lots of different forums you'll maybe learn about things and see different people's views, but I think you are beginning to confuse yourself.
> 
> The build from Intel Man in the quote below is perfect. I don't know why you just don't order this? This is a solid build with a great CPU, aftermarket cooling, a nice power supply, 16GB RAM, a fast HDD, a great SSD and when it comes out, the RX 480 will be a great graphics card too. It's in your $1000 USD budget too which I believe is still the budget?
> 
> If you need an OS and can't afford the $100 or so for Windows 10 then drop the Corsair cooling and get the OS instead.



Pretty much, this is getting confusing now. Working within a budget is crucial and we did that, but now we are trying to shave more money off by picking lesser and lesser parts.


----------



## spirit

I get the impression this guy is somebody who likes to be 110% certain about everything before he buys anything. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but be rest assured that the build from Intel Man is very good and you can't really do better. Just order those things and the RX 480 when it comes out soon. If the RX 480 pushes the price too high then get a CX600M instead of the RM650x or drop the liquid cooling on the CPU, especially if you don't think you're going to overclock it.

I haven't read through all 8 pages so maybe there is something I've missed but I don't really see why this thread needs to be 8 pages long when a build like this has been configured.


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah, Im actually a little annoyed how this all is playing out. I can honestly say I've never spent this much time helping a single person, and its a bit of slap in the face when you spend this much effort, only to have the OP start quoting other forums, cutting costs, and not listening.

You said you had a $1000 budget, we gave you options, and now everything is being done to penny pinch annd cut costs off the budget, while second guessing our help and advice. I don't get it and I don't appreciate my time being wasted. I'm sure @Intel_man would feel similar since he spent a good chunk of his Sunday afternoon helping to.

Anyhow, all the best to the OP but I'm frustrated and fed up with playing games...I'm done!


----------



## spirit

Here's what I'd do:

In an ideal world, get everything in Intel Man's build: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/4ZMsYr

If you want to save money or need to save money to buy an OS, considering the following:
- Stock CPU cooler or a cheaper air cooler like the Cooler Master Hyper 212 instead of the H80i GT
- CX600M instead of the RMx650
- WD Green or Blue instead of the Black (if the HDD is just for storing files or installing games onto)

Keep everything else the same.

I'd wait for the RX 480 to come out and then buy it all. I think it's coming out on June 27th which is a week away today. Worth the wait since it looks like it's going to smash any other card in its price range and also cards from the previous generation that were quite a bit more expensive than the 480 is going to be.

This build, even with the cost-cutting options, will be great!


----------



## johnb35

TreeHobo7 said:


> I saw somewhere that windows 10 compatibility on the CPU is bad??? That's not true is it?



You are really getting confused here.  The new skylake processors will only support windows 7 and 8.1 only up until July 2018 and then you must upgrade to windows 10 in order for support to continue.  Do you happen to have a Microcenter near you?  You can usually get good cpu/motherboard bundles from there.


----------



## Intel_man

To be fair, I spent like a few minutes spitting out that parts list on pcpartpicker, but I probably spend way more time explaining to him why he shouldn't get some of the parts he was trying to get instead. Lol


----------



## Intel_man

spirit said:


> If you want to save money or need to save money to buy an OS, considering the following:
> - Stock CPU cooler or a cheaper air cooler like the Cooler Master Hyper 212 instead of the H80i GT
> - CX600M instead of the RMx650
> - WD Green or Blue instead of the Black (if the HDD is just for storing files or installing games onto)


That will realistically save him $80-$100. Almost enough to get an OS or that monitor he's looking at. Honestly though, those parts are WORTH the extra $80-$100 especially when you start overclocking.

I have the WD Blacks and Greens, and to be fair, both have roughly the same sequential read/write speeds. It's the IOPS performance on the Blacks that destroy the Greens. Not sure how the blues fair.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Oh.... Sorry. I just really don't want to screw up.


----------



## TreeHobo7

I think I have enough to work with, so thanks for all the help!


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> That will realistically save him $80-$100. Almost enough to get an OS or that monitor he's looking at. Honestly though, those parts are WORTH the extra $80-$100 especially when you start overclocking.
> 
> I have the WD Blacks and Greens, and to be fair, both have roughly the same sequential read/write speeds. It's the IOPS performance on the Blacks that destroy the Greens. Not sure how the blues fair.


They are worth it but he can live without them if he needs to save the money or spend it on an OS or a monitor which are both more important.

I think all that needs to be said has been said really. Good luck with the build @TreeHobo7!


----------



## Darren

WD Greens are garbage IMO since they're only 5900 RPM and usually not any cheaper than a faster Blue at 7200RPM.


----------



## TreeHobo7

spirit said:


> They are worth it but he can live without them if he needs to save the money or spend it on an OS or a monitor which are both more important.
> 
> I think all that needs to be said has been said really. Good luck with the build @TreeHobo7!


Thanks!


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> WD Greens are garbage IMO since they're only 5900 RPM and usually not any cheaper than a faster Blue at 7200RPM.


They're not as bad as you'd like to think, but they're not great either.


----------

